# Raptors @ Knicks, Mar. 18th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #67, 18 March 2007
Toronto Raptors [36-30] @ New York Knicks [29-36]
12:00 PM EST, TSN, Fan590.com
Madison Square Garden, New York, NY*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0297.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0222.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0126.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0650.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1224.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0414.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-knicks-775x50.gif">

*
The New York Knicks squandered their first chance at gaining ground on the Atlantic 
Division-leading Toronto Raptors, dropping 104-94 decision on Wednesday at the Air 
Canada Centre. Then they missed another chance, losing to the Oklahoma City Hornets
while the Raptors dropped one to the Houston Rockets. While the Sunday afternoon 
affair between the Raps and Knicks won't be the swan song for the boys from MSG, 
another loss to the Raptors would likely make the gap between the two rival teams 
impassible. TJ Ford had 18 assists and 18 points to lead the Raptors to victory the
last time these teams met, with Chris Bosh, Jorge Garbajosa, and Andrea Bargnani
frustrating the Knicks front line and combining for 60 points. Stephon Marbury 
displayed the dynamic scoring ability that made him a star in the NBA in that game,
scoring 31 points on better than 50% shooting and adding 9 assists. Tempestuous 
guard Steve Francis, like Jalen Rose before him, is on the verge of being bought
out in the summer, and his seven-turnover performance against the Raptors was a
microcosm of his Knicks tenure to date. Francis shouldered the blame for the loss
in their last contest and will no doubt be looking to redeem himself in front of
the notoriously harsh New York fans. The Knicks sit at one-half game behind the 
(tied for) seventh-place New Jersey Nets and Orlando Magic. Despite a lackluster 
season the playoffs are in reach--if only they can string together consistent 
performances. The Raptors are likely to be without injured guards Anthony Parker
and Jose Calderon, both nursing ankle sprains, while New York may play without 
David Lee and Quinton Richardson. Tip-off is at noon on TSN and the Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's hope we give a strong showing tomorrow. A win would be huge.
Let's try to keep the NY guards as well as Curry under control.

Enjoy the game everyone!


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

Any news on Parker or Calderon? I would like at least Parker to be able to play, but it's important to remember that we have a nice cushion and a relatively nice schedule the rest of the way.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Haven't heard/read anything yet. Hope they're doing alright.
Welcome to the boards btw.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

dirtybird said:


> Any news on Parker or Calderon? I would like at least Parker to be able to play, but it's important to remember that we have a nice cushion and a relatively nice schedule the rest of the way.


I think parker said he is probable for the game not sure about caldeon tho


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, in the interview yesterday he said he should be good for sunday. No garante, but if everything goes well he should be back. No idea for calderon.

You know what is ironic? I kind of want the Knicks to win because if they do, they kick the Nets out of a playoff spot. 


I still want the raps to win, cuz I want to get the 3rd seed though


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> yeah, in the interview yesterday he said he should be good for sunday. No garante, but if everything goes well he should be back. No idea for calderon.
> 
> You know what is ironic? I kind of want the Knicks to win because if they do, they kick the Nets out of a playoff spot.
> 
> ...


What kind of Raptors fan are you? Go to the knicks board dont you ever come back here.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, what an early start time, this should be a good game. And yeah, Parker is going to start this afternoon.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Nate gave alittle xtra after that lay-up....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

GRAHAM MUH****A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He came today to plaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!


He is THE best player on the floor right now, playing with a lot of intensity, rebounding like his life depends on it. Cutting to the basket, daaaaamn! I hope he continues this play.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

who falls for a nate robinson 3pt att.?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MVP_23 said:


> What kind of Raptors fan are you? Go to the knicks board dont you ever come back here.



I hope that was sarcasm kid.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Bosh is really starting to frustrate me, he is always settling for a contested shot when he should be trying to score points in the paint.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice "dime" drop from francis

Garb is off from deep...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

that in and out was unfortunate.

Bosh is not goin in the paint because none of our guards are ****ing feeding him in the paint. He always gets the ball 15 feet from the bucket.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

how was that for "In the paint scoring" by Bosh?!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

^ That was Sick!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Half-Time Boxscore
<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>17</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Parker, GF</td><td>11</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jorge Garbajosa, FC</td><td>13</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>7</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>20</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P.J. Tucker, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juan Dixon, G</td><td>11</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kris Humphries, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pape Sow, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Uros Slokar, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, GF</td><td>14</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrea Bargnani, F</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*17-42*</td><td>*1-9*</td><td>*7-8*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*42*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*40.5%*</td><td>*11.1%*</td><td>*87.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (5)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>21</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>19</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jared Jeffries, GF</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, FC</td><td>22</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>15</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>14</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mardy Collins, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Malik Rose, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Renaldo Balkman, F</td><td>13</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kelvin Cato, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*17-41*</td><td>*1-8*</td><td>*5-10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*40*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*41.5%*</td><td>*12.5%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (8)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Not a pretty first half but we have the lead and I'll take that.

Channing Frye torching the Raps from eighteen.

Joey Graham active on the glass but a bit confused out there.

No sign of Morris Peterson.

Mago can't get anything going; three turnovers from good perimeter defense by the Knicks.

Raps with only five assists. Missing Calderon again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That dunk was sick.


Knicks are playing pretty well. Raps not so much. I hope they turn it up in the second half. Alot of lousy turnovers. Raps should be up by atleast 10 at the half.

I Think Knicks are showing that they are a playoff team today.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would like to see raps and knicks in the playoffs, I think it would be a very entertaining match up.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

come on, ref!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** **** ****!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are playing like aaaaaaaaass


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

The first bit of the 2nd half has been one of the most putrid stretches of Raptors basketball in recent memory.

Just horrid.

Turn it around guys!

As I type this Dixon hits a 3!!!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

As good as TJ played in previous games, he has been horrible today. Turnover after turnover after turnover.

Did our guys get hammered last night in NYC?


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Knicks on a 20-5 run to start the 3rd.

Geez...

this SUCKS!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

steph is heating up, he's stepping up this year


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it's just not Garb's day today


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

garbage-osa today


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

can't take much more of this, this is a damn embarassment. A 29-7 Knicks run is just trash.

Way to show up for an important game guys.

What did Mitchell do to these guys at halftime?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this absolutly sucks cow azz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

We are down by 17, raptors suck ****.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I AM SO ****ING ANGRY RIGHT NOW. Throwing a game away like that.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I would like to see raps and knicks in the playoffs, I think it would be a very entertaining match up.



your not watching?:lol:


----------



## hellrell (Jan 23, 2006)

wow does anyone on the raptors know how to score... this is pathetic


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Sometimes i wonder how we are able to maintain a decent record when we are paying this badly.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

This is just plain embarassing.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

We just decide to take the day off it seems...Ah well...


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Balkman is like JYD in his prime for us

*EDIT: holy crap, 2 seconds after I posted this Chuck says the same thing about him! Weird...


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

TJ FORD SUX .. he cant seem to run plays only trying to dribble thru everybody

his passing is weak an sloppy an he looks weak in the arms

nobody knows what he is doing an they stand around looking at him

when he dribbles down the floor he looks lackadasical as if he doesnt know what to do next

derrick martin looks better than tj ford

an his defense is lousy


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

This is Pathetic.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, what happened? I go away for halftime and come back to see the Raps down by 20? Jesus.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

It seems unfair that as a toronto resident i am blessed with such a crappy team, while people in Phoenix, dallas, san antonio, and detroit have great teams that they can be proud of.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

down 20 w/ 6mins left on the road....it's a wrap


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm done watching this garbage. Can't take this anymore.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

sigh


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

The last time i checked we had 50 points, have we even scored since then?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This game really shows that we missed Calderon. TJ is just playing out of control trying to dribble through 3-4 knicks. Nobody is there to calm the raps down and take it one possession at a time.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

man I cant believe I woke up at 9am to watch this game


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well thats the ballgame folks. Mitchell has thrown in the towel and has taken out the starters...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is why Mo Pete doesn't deserve more playing time. Dear god.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

Coachs Heany an Rautens both said that raps as a team were doing the wrong things without naming tj ford as the one screwing things up. i guess they dont want to say it cause they are raptor commentators.

tj ford may score a lot but his rotten play at point just iced everybody else. why did smitch keep tj in so long when dmartin was doing so well.

anyway i predicted that the raps were going to lose this game on the magic numbers topic thread but i didnt think it was going to be so bad cause tj ford messed up major.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm embarrassed being the owner of the MoPete fan club. -__-''


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

This is all tj ford's fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm obviously not saying that Mo Pete is the reason we lost because he isn't. But any time we need him to step up because of an injury or whatnot, Mo Pete is absolutely nowhere to be found. Today was a prime example of that with Anthony Parker clearly not at 100%, and Calderon injured. What does Mo Pete do? Goes 0/9, all of them long jumpers except for the layup attempt with about a minute left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Other things that pissed me off in this game include TJ Ford continually trying to drive past three or four people at once, and Chris Bosh's dissapearance act in the 2nd half.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

chocolove said:


> man I cant believe I woke up at 9am to watch this game



damn, I feel bad for you


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a big suporter of Mo Pete, but he was useless today.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Somehow the Raptors are getting less and less consistent as the season wears on.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

stop slagging mopete. tj ford played stopid. comparing dmartin an tj at point you could see how much better dmartin was at moving the ball around the horn. when tj tried to pass the ball he looked like a hi school guard who gets lost without the ball in his hands. tj passes are weak floaters an he looks too small to whip the ball down the floor or to the corners.

rautens said the raps dribbled too much an he was right but he never mentioned it was tj ford doing it. he would take a couple of extra dribbles and everything would stop as players just stood there watching him mess up an fumble.

TJ FORD SUX ... PLAIN & SIMPLE


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright guys, ease up. I know this game was beyond horrible. But let's stop blaming TJ and Mo. Anyone remember the last game vs. the Knicks where everybody was praising TJ? Mo is just in a slump right now, but I'm sure he will get his form back come playoff time.
Let's just stop blaming individuals. Our turnovers killed us and it was a bad game. Now, onto the next one vs. Orlando.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

75% of the turnovers were coming off of Ford and half of them was because he would keep driving in traffic over and over when he clearly wasn't getting it done.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

T.J had a bad game? So what? The kid's like 22 years old and has only played two full seasons in the NBA (this being his third).
He was playing out of his mind the past 3-4 games so it was bound to happen. It's just too bad we didn't have Calderon to even it out because Martin is not a good distributor. His jumpshot is almost automatic but nevertheless.
It wasn't like the team played well. Afterall, we did go 2-22 from three point land. Dixon was chuking up shots. Bargnani wasn't being assertive. Bosh dissapeared. It was just a bad game overall.
These things happen.
Relax.
Everyone here seems to be on their period the way they're fussing and whining about one game. A young team without significant winning experience that is overachieving aren't going to blow your mind every single game. This happens and it will even happen in the playoffs. This is a growing team that is still learning everything. These things take time.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

7 OF 19 TURNOVERS ..... TJ FORD ...!!!!

that is not the performance of a starting PG in the NBA. most of his turnovers was cause of him trying to dribble thru the knicks an getting stripped.

tj couldnt distribute the ball in the whole game an that messed up the other player ... particulary Bosh an Barg.

every time tj is starting i want smitch to put in jose to get the team playing together .. every time.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

My attention is directed towards Clyde Frazier and how he stays so cool and collected after all these years. The man is very living defintion of the word "Funk".

BTW, does anyone else cringe when Ford and Dixon are on the floor at the same time? *shudder*



jibe said:


> tj couldnt distribute the ball in the whole game an that messed up the other player ... particulary Bosh an Barg.


I'm all for picking on TJ seeing as how I'm very skeptical of his future so to speak right from the start, but I don't hold him accountable for other people's responsibilities. Bosh has been so inconsistent ever since the all-star break that sometimes I feel he should just go on the IL for a few days. Dude seems like he needs a break. Bargnani, on the other hand, was continually getting abused by Curry whenever he would guard him, and as a result, he couldn't get into a groove. Only until Curry was taken out of the game in the fourth did Bargnani start to develop somewhat of an offensive flow, but by then it was too late.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

SickGame said:


> T.J had a bad game? So what? The kid's like 22 years old and has only played two full seasons in the NBA (this being his third).
> He was playing out of his mind the past 3-4 games so it was bound to happen. It's just too bad we didn't have Calderon to even it out because Martin is not a good distributor. His jumpshot is almost automatic but nevertheless.
> It wasn't like the team played well. Afterall, we did go 2-22 from three point land. Dixon was chuking up shots. Bargnani wasn't being assertive. Bosh dissapeared. It was just a bad game overall.
> These things happen.
> ...


So...when TJ has a good game we should praise him but when he plays terrible let's just chalk it up to age?

:barf:

BTW, it's March already so all the "growing as a team" thing is overdue.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

I have always been a big fan of MoPete, but gosh, he looked horrible today. And hes supposed to be one of the team veterans..

I have usually tried to shoot down the MoPete trade/free agency rumors, cause he used to be such a big part of this team, and a guy who loves Canada and is a true class act guy.

But his game has looked terrible lately, and even his defense which is usualy above average was terrible. Ronaldo Balkman was schooling him..

I woke up early to watch this one too.. Disappointing.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

oh wait the Tj ford hate club is back? missed you guys man where were you during the 4 game win streak?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Somehow the Raptors are getting less and less consistent as the season wears on.


I don't think its that I believe everybody(Raps opponents) just stepping up trying to make a final surge for the 8 seed they have a real sense of urgency right now


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

good thing we got parker back in the lineup today, the glue. or wait-

how many of these games can one team string together? are we now waiting for jose to return? at some point we'll have to accept that there appears to be a substantial leadership void on the team. the raptors have been blown out more often over the past two weeks than any other team in the league- you can look it up. and that comes with a four-game win streak smack dab in the middle of it all. yup, get your head around that one.

we are so fortunate to have encountered seattle, memphis and milwaukee right when we did. we could easily- correction: _should_- be in the midst of an extended losing skid right now.

it's been years since i've been this disappointed with the team, the irony being that we're headed for the playoffs and one of our best final records in franchise history. we can talk about 'heart' and playing with urgency and pride and professional discipline forever, but it won't change a thing until we do it.

we really need some kind of a leader, imo. chris might get there eventually but he looks like he's been outclassed on that point recently. i don't know if the leader we're missing is a _player_ either, he might be a coach or something else, but he's certainly not around today. i would love to see some raptor take these losses _personally_- even call out his teammates for these dreadful games- but it doesn't look like we have that raptor today. charles oakley, chris childs, mike james, where are you?

i was embarrassed today. and y'know what? i thought mop had a good game. he's probably the one man i can trust is not happy with how the team's been playing, let alone how he himself has been playing. i see him as the one player with the potential to pull us out of this rut on account of his relatively strong leadership qualities, but it remains to be seen whether he can do it for us again.

this was never about anthony parker or jose calderon or anyone else. the team's got to grow up, imo.

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> oh wait the Tj ford hate club is back? missed you guys man where were you during the 4 game win streak?


glass houses...stones...sticks...bones...


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> oh wait the Tj ford hate club is back? missed you guys man where were you during the 4 game win streak?


I was visiting my cousin, but ye we are back now.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

trick said:


> So...when TJ has a good game we should praise him but when he plays terrible let's just chalk it up to age?
> 
> :barf:
> 
> BTW, it's March already so all the "growing as a team" thing is overdue.


No, I'm all for criticizing the guy, he's far (and I mean FAR) from perfect. However, to lose our minds and ask for a trade or Jose to start after one bad game after he put in a streak of 4 solid performances is abit much. 
Do not that we've never fully seen Jose been able to 
a) Shoulder the load on offense when his team is down and can't seem to create
b) Play as a start and the whole game effectively. 
He's great as a change of pace guard who can jump start an offense by running it in a more textbook manner than TJ and I agree. But it isn't like he's the answer in my opinion. 
In fact, you can say that he's become effective due to the T.J. as it allows him to come into the game and completely switch things up, stopping the team from falling into a rehearsed pattern which usually results into a funk. If it's Calderon during the whole time, the team's game would be very one-dimensional.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i dont this team, one game we look like we could go deep in the playoffs and games like this make me think that we are gonna be lucky if we make it


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

TJ is a quality starting PG, but he is not a star player. He may never be a star. That's not a criticism, its just fact. 

His biggest problem to me is that when things get tough during a game his first instinct is to try and take over and do too much. He forgets his teammates and thinks he is a big time scorer, which he definitely is not.

Some people criticize him too sharply on this board, and some people praise him too highly. He is not the reason we win and he is not the reason we lose 99% of the time. He does need to improve though for us to become a better team.

Frankly, he needs to learn from watching Calderon. When Jose goes for a layup it is usually a traditional layup attempt and not the wild throw TJ tries too often. And Jose makes the simple, less risky pass more often that keeps the ball moving and trusts his teammates to make the next pass. TJ tries to make very difficult and flashy passes that our guys can't even catch most times. That bullet pass off the dribble is responsible for how many turnovers this year? Its too hard to catch over that short a distance, especially when it is not terribly accurate and requires a reaction to reach for it.

Basically he needs to be more fundamentally sound and make lower risk decisions.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

lucky777s says- Basically he needs to be more fundamentally sound and make lower risk decisions.

when can we expect to see this happening with tj because he has a big long term contract?

he was great at the begining of the season an he was great in the pickn roll. he pulled up nicely an took his fast jump shot and it dropped a lot but now he stinks.

after he came back from his leg injury he played hot an cold and he is more cold than hot.

whenever the raps lose it can be traced to tjs lousy play an he looks like a street baller not a nba starting pg. he is not as good as rafer or mike at this point in the season.

he should be getting stronger an not playing wildly as the other players just stand an watch him dribbling too much. 

we see smitch and dmartin talking to tj a lot on the sidelines or timeouts trying to get his head together. tj does not think like a pg an thats so obvious now.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

From SlamSports:

Head coach Sam Mitchell saw it as a single incident, not a continuing trend. 

"Other than T.J. (Ford), someone has to penetrate the zone," he said. "Normally, a zone doesn't bother us. I normally don't mind when teams do that against us because when we move the basketball we shoot pretty well. The ball just wasn't moving today." 

T.J. Ford agreed the Raps were not themselves. 

"There was just no life, no energy and that sums up the whole (game) for us," he said. "We have to have some type of energy. Chris (Bosh) came out with a good spark in the first quarter, but other than that it was just no life." 
........................

okay tj was trying to split the ny zone by driving into it but he got stripped too many times. meanwhile the other raps stood outside and watched the turnovers. even bargs tried to drive to the basket but he got stripped a couple of times too. 

why did smitch want the raps to break down the ny zone by driving into it? we are a great outside shooting team an we coulda done that. but of course we would not get any rebounds cause we dont have great rebounders.

jose can break down a zone driving to the basket but tj is too small an weak to do it unless he pulls up for a jump shot which will be stopped by a zone.

maybe it was a coaching decision to send tj into the zone an it didnt work. so what is the raps response to a zone defence???????


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The main purpose of a zone is to keep the offense out of the lane and force them to take long jumpers which are statistically lower percentage shots and result in less FTA's as well.

The way to beat a zone is to penetrate it. For instance, every full court press is a zone and you beat the press by getting the ball into the middle of the floor and quickly advancing the ball. In a set offense situation you penetrate the ball into the zone and force the D to collapse and make decisions. You can do this via the dribble or by passing the ball into a high post position around the foul line area. A big man at the foul line can shoot, drive,or make a pass to a cutter inside or to an outside shooter. That kind of penetration forces mistakes by the D and opens things up.

If all you do is pass the ball around the outside and shoot long J's then you are giving the D exactly what they want. And with Toronto not shooting the ball well NY picked a great time to throw the zone at them.

As for TJ his contract isn't that bad with 3 more years @ 8mill per remaining. Any starting PG would cost you full MLE to sign which is about 6 mill to start. He was starting to play at a slower speed and working better with his teammates but is going to fall back into old habits once in a while. No guarantee that ever changes but I think we have seen some small improvements so far this year. He is a work in progress.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

But smitch said:

"Normally, a zone doesn't bother us. I normally don't mind when teams do that against us because when we move the basketball we shoot pretty well. The ball just wasn't moving today."
........................... 


when dmartin was playing point the ball moved around quickly an they were only behind by 7 points. then tJ went in an the raps collapsed and thats a fact.

tj tried to penetrate the seams of the zone but he was easily stripped an the other raps just stood there an watched. was this a coaching mistake?

I read elsewhere that if the raps wanted a good rebounder they would have to give up one of the PGs an i hope its tj.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Juan Dixon has to be the worst Alley Oop passer. hes tried like 5 and they were all the worst passes ive ever seen lol


----------

